
Americans Are Retiring Later, Dying Sooner and Sicker In-Between - eplanit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-23/americans-are-retiring-later-dying-sooner-and-sicker-in-between
======
Invictus0
This is the most meager data I have ever seen in a news article. A 1.2%
increase? That is the definition of statistical noise.

